# Furniture



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I am looking for furniture for my new villa in Akbuk. I went round most of the furniture shops in Altinkum/Didim and also on-line. Most options seem to be MDF and best quality I have seen so far is Ikea in Izmir  

So I'd be grateful for any suggestions for local furniture shops selling a choice of good quality preferably real wood furniture - and no further afield than Izmir and Bodrum.

Failing that, does anyone know the situation for shipping furniture into Turkey and can non-residents do it?


----------



## Dutch-Turk (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi there, 

You can go shopping in kisikkoy in izmir (furniture village) 

Also you can see cigli in izmir.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks. I did look on Google but these names just seem to be localities rather than the names of shops and I don't see anything better than what I have seen already


----------



## Dutch-Turk (Nov 2, 2012)

Alex dhabi,



Both are indeed names of places. I would recommend kisik koy to you. No need for names of shops. You can't miss the shops 

What kind of furniture style are you looking for?


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I am looking for proper wooden furniture - not MDF.


----------



## Dutch-Turk (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Alex, 


Izmir do have wooden furniture everywhere. It is not so common as mdf. They call it 'ceviz'den yapili' . I asked what made this 'ceviz' so special. They told me it was real wood just like our mom's bought 30 years ago. 


The prices varies from 7 to 15k. (Bedroom) 

google on ceviz mobilya, not sure if that is your taste. 

There are also little furniture shops. Where you can order whatever you want and they make your furniture to your likings. Maybe your neighbours know a shop like that.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Thanks for that. It has given me a new starting point for more internet searches anyway.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Ha ha, that's so funny. I was wondering why my searches came up with pictures of walnuts or lots of antiques. Ceviz means walnut. Never mind. I'll go back to looking for ahşap mobilyalar.


----------



## Newbytr (Jan 9, 2013)

Why not using online-shops ? Paying less and coming fast delivery. But if you are hurry and need to buy directly if need translation for this i can help just tell me what do you need.


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

I am looking on-line (translation is not an issue) but as with the shops I saw most furniture is made from MDF. I am OK with my kitchen units being made of MDF but I would prefer real wood for the dining table, chairs, beds, wardrobes. I'm not looking for a traditional look or antiques, just strong quality modern items. I'd also consider furniture made mainly from metal and/or glass.
I want to get all my research done ready for when my house is ready so I can quickly get it furnished so I can stay there. Truly I have spent more time looking at furniture now than I spent choosing my house.


----------



## Dutch-Turk (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Alex, 


Ceviz means indeed walnut, but it is made of real wood. Instead of using the term ahsap, they use ceviz now a days. And I have seen very modern looking very solid and quality ceviz furniture.


----------



## houstonian2012 (Jul 16, 2012)

AlexDhabi said:


> I am looking for furniture for my new villa in Akbuk. I went round most of the furniture shops in Altinkum/Didim and also on-line. Most options seem to be MDF and best quality I have seen so far is Ikea in Izmir
> 
> So I'd be grateful for any suggestions for local furniture shops selling a choice of good quality preferably real wood furniture - and no further afield than Izmir and Bodrum.
> 
> Failing that, does anyone know the situation for shipping furniture into Turkey and can non-residents do it?


Pretty sure you can ship but won't recommend as you've to pay duties on anything you bring. Plus shipping cost. Customs office is usually not organized so can't make sure how they would value ur items. May cost u way too much...u are probably better off buying from local shops...


----------



## Newbytr (Jan 9, 2013)

Sry i'm missing your word. Yes houstonian explain good you can buy anything outside of country ( Except illegal things ofc.) but customs duty will be very much... Very good quality of furniture produced in Turkey really.

I'm advaice use biggest city center near of to you AYDIN or IZMIR (IKEA there) for this or use Online shops . Everything is more expensive, inside the tourist areas are generally your choice  see ya


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Guys, thanks for your input. As I mentioned in my OP I am looking for higher quality than Ikea. 
I keep looking on-line but can't find anything close to what I am looking for. I am posting here hoping for your specific suggestions...


----------

